# Solvang Prelude 11/5/2011



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

Any one here participating in this? It is a cool little 3 day weekend for the GF and I every year.


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

*Not this year but.....*



rward325 said:


> Any one here participating in this? It is a cool little 3 day weekend for the GF and I every year.


Can't make the ride this year but a contingent from my Redondo Beach cycling club will be there. Look for the Orange/Blue/Brown Beach Cities Cycling Club jerseys....Have fun.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

How did you like the ride this year? I was out on patrol during the ride and it was killing me to not be involved. The people I talked to all seemed like they enjoyed it though.


----------



## rward325 (Sep 22, 2008)

The route was great. The weather was good except for the cold in the morning. I will be back in March so I will look for you then.


----------



## SOH316 (Mar 5, 2004)

Definitely. I am doing everything I can to get that day off. My fiance and I are hoping to sign up for the century. This will be our first one. We just our new bikes (hers had to be ordered and we picked it up Tuesday night) so the training begins  I went for my first small ride on my new bike last night and was blown away at how nice the ride is.


----------

